
Command languages as game user interfaces - luu
https://www.snellman.net/blog/archive/2014-12-08-command-languages-as-game-ui/
======
mkramlich
I've been designing games, mostly as a hobby but a little bit professionally,
for about 30 years. And I love devising text/command interfaces for games.
textual representations of the game state. Its a useful design constraint and
challenge. it helps me as a designer focus more on making a game fun and
interesting. as a bonus it can minimize clutter and unnecessary/accidental
complexity. I bias to making game prototypes whenever I can with textual world
representations and a command/response messaging-style protocol for playing
and interacting with the game. With limited "free" time and a growing need to
prioritize, the more bang for my buck I can get, results-wise, the better.

------
jsnell
There's a question in the middle of that post that's easy to miss. Maybe
people here have some insight on it, so I'll ask it again :-)

Are there any other digital board game conversions based on command languages?
I'd love to know of any other examples than the few listed in that post. (I'm
specifically interested in board games, since for those the game design is
generally already fixed. For a native computer game the implementation details
like this and the game design go hand in hand).

~~~
Falkon1313
Many abstract strategy board games like Go, Chess, and Octi have simple
command line implementations. Some clients use log replay to be able to watch
the game develop and learn from it.

A number of relatively simple board games were implemented within
MUDs/MUSHs/MOOs/etc. It's been ages since I played those, so I don't know if
there were any good examples of complex board games implemented within them.

Interactive fiction, while not a board game as such, used command parsers and
some systems used log replay (possibly for saving/restoring?).

And of course the old PBeM and prior to that PBM games, (many of which were
similar to board games) used command languages. Galaxy PBeM comes to mind, but
it did use stored state rather than log replay.

